# for you tim and eric fans



## the wizard (Nov 26, 2010)

has anyone seen them live/going to see them live?
they're playing atl on the 5th, i wanna go so bad.


----------



## bwad99 (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a chance to see them last year but got lazy when it came time to. Now I regret it. I saw them live on a coupla videos, seems like a real bizzare but fun time. Definetly will try and check them out next time. When people ask me what their tv show is like I tell them a public access infomercial from the early 90s took to much acid and made a show.


----------



## the wizard (Nov 26, 2010)

haha, yeah alot of people don't like it but it's the kind of humour that cracks me up.


----------



## mylon (Nov 26, 2010)

At first I was like 


Then I realized I missed the west coast tour again ;-;
Either way I am stoked for the Chrimbus special, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Out of Step (Nov 27, 2010)

awesome.
when I'm hanging out with my friend who's autistic and has some pretty extreme ADD, our conversations and actions are timanderic-esque haha if that makes sense... he says our awkward humour enhances his ADD trips... hahaha

but anyway, i hope to see them live some time, have only heard great things about it.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw Tim and Eric live last year in Portland. It was amazing, just like a live episode of the show, they had big video projectors behind them that showed clips while they changed costumes and such. I had to leave early due to migrane related lameness though.


----------

